# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang Mix s/d Kamis 12 Juli 2018 20.00

## h3ln1k

video: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...X6FF8gqaFzZosv

Aturan Lelang :

1. Waktu Lelang : Dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari Kamis 12 Juli 2018 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI's

2. Dalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05 , dan berlaku untuk seterusnya. contoh : 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.06-20.10
20.06-20.10 tdk ada yg bid maka lelang berakhir tapi jika ada yg bid lelang diperpanjang 20.11-20.15 dst

3. Starting price sesuai yang tertera dibawah

4. Kelipatan minimal Rp 100.000,-

5. Tidak ada BUNGKUS OPTION

6. Ikan dalam kondisi sehat dan kondisi ikan sesuai di foto atau video 

7. Cek baik-baik kondisi ikan di foto/video sebelum bid jika ragu dg kondisi ikan segera konfirmasi via WA 0811278186/0812-8817-8588

8. Batas max complain jika ikan tdk sesuai foto/video adalah 1x24 jam setelah ikan diterima

9. Jika ikan tidak sesuai di foto/video ikan diganti atau pengembalian biaya sesuai kesepakatan bersama

10. Harga belum termasuk ongkos kirim & packing

11. 5 % dari hasil lelang akan di donasikan ke kas KOI's.

12. Jika pemenang tidak melakukan kewajibannya (konfirmasi setelah menang lelang dan transfer biaya ikan+ongkir) dalam 2x24 jam maka lelang akan diberikan kepada penawar kedua tertinggi dan pemenang akan dikenakan sanksi sesuai aturan forum

13. FITUR AUTOREKAP
Cara BID ikan sesuai dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kodeikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 99=1000 (maka sistem akan otomatis merekap ikan nomor 99 dengan nominal 1jt) hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir

Bid:
Nomor 01 5.000.000 by ...............
Nomor 02 5.000.000 by ...............
Nomor 03 2.000.000 by ...............
Nomor 04 3.000.000 by ...............
Nomor 05 3.500.000 by ...............
Nomor 06 3.500.000 by ...............
Nomor 07 2.500.000 by ...............
Nomor 08 3.500.000 by ...............
Nomor 09 6.000.000 by ...............
Nomor 10 4.000.000 by ...............
Nomor 11 2.000.000 by ...............
Nomor 12 4.000.000 by ...............
Nomor 13 3.500.000 by ...............
Nomor 14 500.000 by ...............

Happy bidding om2  :Peace:

----------


## toktoktok

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus arbana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus arbana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Akim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kn1ght

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

#bid 05=3500

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

